# Camper roof leak



## Buford_Dawg (Sep 27, 2015)

What is the best leak repair solution?  Leak appears to be where my camper siding meets the one piece roof (in a seam).


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 27, 2015)

I have done it with cool seal. Picked it up at home depot. Brush it on around AC and roof vents. Roll it on all other places. Not the most professional way but it works!


----------



## Old Winchesters (Sep 27, 2015)

RV repair shop will sell you the right stuff. Had a small limb go through my hunting camper once and they sold me a piece of rubber that adheres to the aluminum permanently. Never another problem... probably could find it pr something similar on amazon or ebay.


----------



## DC-08 (Sep 27, 2015)

Dicor is the best thing to put on the seams. Any RV dealer should have it.


----------



## riprap (Sep 27, 2015)

If it was my hunting camper I would go with flex seal. If it was our family camper I would say that rubber patch winchesters mentioned above. It can be expensive. Luckily my buddy is a project manager with a waterproofing company.


----------



## TCOmega (Oct 7, 2015)

Old Winchesters said:


> RV repair shop will sell you the right stuff. Had a small limb go through my hunting camper once and they sold me a piece of rubber that adheres to the aluminum permanently. Never another problem... probably could find it pr something similar on amazon or ebay.



This is what you want, either the roll repair stuff, or a tube of Dicor. RV dealer will have both.


----------



## one_shot (Oct 7, 2015)

A tube of Dicor, they make it for self leveling and vertical application.


----------



## 3ringer (Oct 7, 2015)

If the Titanic had Eternabond Tape, it would be sailing today. Check out Eternabond.com


----------

